# So What Did Santa Bring You?



## Knightfall (Dec 25, 2004)

Time for the yearly "I got this for Christmas!" thread.

Santa brought me the following:

-- A EN World community supporter account (Thanks again Truth Seeker!)
-- A countertop dishwasher
-- A Logitech combo cordless mouse and keyboard (Yippee!)
-- A four pack of compressed air cans
-- 100 Strangest Unexplained Mysteries by Matt Lamy
-- A subscription to Reader's Digest
-- Reader's Digest 1000 Wonders of Nature (book)
-- Christmas Cash!*
-- Chocolate
-- A Coles/Smithbooks/Chapters $25 Gift Card
-- A soapstone statuette of a Polar Bear

* Bought Complete Arcane, the Dawnforge Campaign Setting, and the lastest issue of Maxim (Eva Longoria... yum!).

Merry Christmas!

KF72


----------



## megamania (Dec 25, 2004)

Dungeon Subscription  (from Santa)
10 gift cert at Barnes & Nobles (from big bro who forgot the closest BN is 1 hour away)     The trip WILL be made
10 gift cert to Northshire Bookstore (from sexiest wife I have)
high liters to color my new D20 books bought with cert (Santa stocking)

and then neat stuff from the kids including a drawing of a red dragon my 6 year old son did that was done onto a plate.  I will cherish this one for a while.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 25, 2004)

The wife got me an awesome new laser level (it's a brass housing tripod-mount three-bubble level system with detachable/rotating diode, which means that unlike the fancy expensive ones, I can monkey with it and micro-adjust it), the kids got me new pillowcases (actually on my list, and something I keep forgetting to buy for myself), and Santa... Well, the jolly old Elf made me a happy man. He got me a stash of Hersey's Take 5 bars all my own. There has never been a better confection IMO. 

Edit: got distracted halfway through and forgot to finish: 

Last night the Family gave the wife and I a wicker basket with some uniquely scented candles (Cinnamon Cranberry and the like), some Christmas Lottery Scratch-offs (no winners). My individual presents were a new Superman ornament (I have two of that one, one stays out in the permanent  collection, one goes in the tree, but I don't have it in the boxed packaging, which I am adding to the stored collection for display rotation), a JLU min-puzzle I didn't have (plan to buy a frame and assemble, I'll probably buy another for the permanent collection), and the book Superman: The Ultimate Guide To The Man Of Steel, which was on the "Obtain cheaply" list. 

If you're itnerested, and surely no one is, my current "on display" can be seen here.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 25, 2004)

I got some money. No clue what to buy though!  :\


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 25, 2004)

_America: The Book.
 The Best American Nonrequired Reading: 2004.
_Trivial Pursuit DVD Pop Culture Edition.
 A new watch.
 A lot of clothes that I'll probably be exchanging tomorrow.  Fake suede shirts - WHY MOM, WHY?!?!?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 25, 2004)

Socks and underwear (Always good)
2-foot tall stone gargoyle (...? SWEET!)
ECW "The Age of Extreme" DVD (WooooT!)
Framed antique prints of Locomotives (...? Odd choice, but nice)
An Ikea bookshelf (much, much needed additon to the office)
Bailey's Irish Cream (Nice Christmas drunk)
Batman underwear and T-shirt (excellent attempt at a set of Adult Batman Underoos)


----------



## Imret (Dec 25, 2004)

Hooo billy. Not a bad little haul.

- Rotary tool, goggles, detail brushes, paint - my new "DM's combat map prop-making toolkit". 
- New bedsheets. Incredibly soft, I may never leave my bed style sheets.
- Enough snack food to choke a yeti.
- The most comfortable pajamas known to man.
- A couple shirts which, breaking the tradition of parent-purchased clothing, I'd wear out of the house.
- Rechargable batteries (I have a discman and I walk everywhere. Excellent gift).
- The 3.5 cores, which I swore I'd never buy myself, the XPH, and Complete Arcane.
- An assurance of a friend-funded trip to the FLGS for some quality sourcebook material. Probably going for Frostburn and Book of Iron Might.
- Magical Medieval Society - Western Europe. Someone knows how to take care of a homebrew junkie. 

All in all, a fine geeker Xmas.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 25, 2004)

Mainly, the family brought me a tough choice - keep that Special Edition Player's Handbook, or exchange it at my FLGS for something different. I have the feeling that, whatever I do, I'll regret it.


----------



## TheBadElf (Dec 25, 2004)

let's see...

$70 in Target gift cards (cool because I need kitchen stuff);
a $50 Best Buy gift card (Star Wars Trilogy DVDs here I come...);
half a dozen cookbooks for Italian food and seafood;
a very high quality baking pan;
a starter and seven booster packs of D&D miniatures;
a tin of fancy nuts;
three months of gym membership and a couple of personal trainer sessions;

and...

a very nice used pickup truck!     

Life is good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 25, 2004)

Hmm...

-A few shirts and jackets
-Return of the King EE
-Spiderman 2 Collectors Edition
-New Portable CD Player
-$50 gift card to Barnes and Noble
-Random amount of other cash.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 25, 2004)

Christmas loot:
• A "flame dragon" from Mega Blocks™ (makes a good Huge or Gargantuan red dragon mini)
• A small silver dragon pendant
• An illustrated book of medieval "Devils, Demons and Witchcraft" woodcut images
• "Celestial Atlas of Harmony" 2005 map calendar
• $ from parents
• a custom made Bag of Dice Holding™ from the gamersbag.com (from me to me)

I still have a gift exchange coming up tomorow with my gamer friends

Since my birthday is on the 28th, I've also started receiving gifts for that too:
• A swiss army knife (Deluxe Tinker) with carrying case from my lady love
• more $ from parents


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 26, 2004)

Nightfall got the TWO best presents known to man in 2004. 

- A leather exec swivel chair that is almost as comfortable as any Lazy boy chair. 

- ALL the special extended DVD of LotR. 

And some other junk that will probably be spend on books and other sundry of items. 

Overall the chair and the DVDS rule. Now I just need to get some Anime that are coming out in Janurary (SAMURAI CHAMPLOO I head your call!), upgrade my own computer and then buy World of Warcraft to join the rest of you.

Oh yeah and probably use some of this as seed money for restarting Scarred Lands.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 26, 2004)

From my mom, I got a set of non-stick pots and pans, which is wonderful because mine suck.  She also got me some glasses (yay, no more dollar store cups!) and some silverware (because over the years mine has gotten stolen).  None of it was fancy, just useful.  She also got me a copy of Metroid Prime 2, which I intend on devouring.

My sister managed to track down the distributer of one of my favorite candies from Fanny Farmer before they folded, and bought some for me.  She also got a bottle of Crown Royal for herself, and gave me the bag as a dice bag.  

I don't know what my dad got me, because I had to go to work before he stopped by (I'm posting from there now).  I imagine it's just some money, since he was never big on buying presents.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 26, 2004)

Being a child (15) I get awesome swag.

-- 256 MB MP3 player, with radio.
-- New wallet with £20 in it
-- 4 new shirts and trousers
-- 2 toblerones
-- Half-life two!
-- Firefly DVDs!
-- Unearthed Arcana
-- Plenty more choclate
-- Water colours, pad and brush in a tube! Wait...
-- An "Entertaining & Challenging, Mind stimulating, the Thinking Persons Puzzle"
-- Yet more choclate
-- 'Homer Wear' Night Clothes saying "Simply Irresistable"
-- Community Supporter Account from Hand of Evil.


----------



## stevelabny (Dec 26, 2004)

so far...

Lord of the Rings Extended Edition Collectors Edition(the one with Minas Tirith)
Matrix Box set (this one was a surprise, but nifty!)
Metroid Prime 2 Echoes
Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door
and 2 mooses, bringing the current collection of jointly owned mooses to 18.

But I'm prolly getting at least one or two more things.

And if I dont get Spidey2 or the Daredevil directors cut, ill get them myself


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 26, 2004)

A brand new razor (!)
Lord of the Rings: The Third Age (Gamecube)
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Couple DVDs (cheap ones)
D&D Minis!
Sharn: City of Towers
Whispers of the Vampire Blade
Socks, Undies, PJ's, Slippers

Not bad.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 26, 2004)

Being 39, not much. A Jeff Foxworthy DVD, and a Jeff Foxworthy cd. Too bad I don't like Jeff Foxworthy. A box of Little Debbies. A single Mach3 razor blade. Some chocolate truffles. 

Oh, and some cash. Adding the return value of the cd and dvd, and some spare change lying around, I end up with about $200. Which results in my posting this Thread in the Software forum.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 26, 2004)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> A brand new razor (!)




Actually, ever since my dad found out how much I like the Mach3 razor, and how overpriced they are, he has always bought me a pack of blades at Christmas. This year he forgot, and I sat around scratching my scruffly chin.  Which lead to him going to his medicine cabinet, and giving me a single blade.


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2004)

--Two computer games (Civ3 Complete and Battle for Middle Earth, both on my list)
--A pack of Aberrations (GOT A WYVERN!)
And my personal favorite, a Washer and Dryer set to replace our set that was on its last legs. Oh, what fun, it is to air-dry a pair of jeans! 

I've been very blessed this year, because I got family time most of all, which is something I don't get every year.


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> ...This year he forgot, and I sat around scratching my scruffly chin.  Which lead to him going to his medicine cabinet, and giving me a single blade.




Beautifully subtle.  :thumbs up:


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 26, 2004)

The benefits of having a large family:

- Shiny blue dragon statuette... looks about six, seven inches tall.
- King Kong on DVD.
- Leather jacket that once belonged to a priest.
- Chocolate-coated crystallised ginger.
- The Princess Bride on DVD.
- A DragonBall Z singlet which I'm wearing now.
- Doodads and gizmos.
- Scarf from Vietnam.
- Laser-etched dragon image within a crystal block.
- Three miniature retainers from the long-dead army of Qin Shi Huang Di. (Maybe not the actual priceless treasures of the First Emperor's tomb, but they look pretty nice anyway.)
- A multitool. Very useful.
- A _tome_ (no other word for it) on the German legends Wagner made into the Nibelungenlied. I shall file it beside my _tomes_ of Icelandic sagas and Latin American civilisation.

And I got to give out some cool stuff, too, including a giant hamper in a card-thick package no more than three inches wide, and earrings in packages so big I had to put them on opposite sides of the tree (where we keep out trove before opening day). I get great satisfaction out of confounding people with my wrapping skillz.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 26, 2004)

- Box o' Cashews
- 'King Arthur' Director's Cut, Collateral DVDs
- Brandy new Self-cleaning Rechargable shaver
- Best of the Eagles CD set
- $35 in Gamestop Gift Cards (Gonna get KotoR 2 2morrow!  JOY!)
- Books on Knights and Vikings (the Brother said I needed books with pictures in them)
- LotR : RotK EE DVDs.  Love the special features!
- Big ol' Box of Fruit Jelly Confections
- assorted munchies

Got the family a big, heavy 2 foot tall Gemstone Globe w/ Brass Stand.  Very nice.


----------



## GreyShadow (Dec 26, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I got a few things this year:
- a new wallet
- a set of bbq tools
- a new bbq
- a jellybean dispenser
- a file folder for all of my documents.
- a couple of very cool frosted ice coffee glasses
- two christmas table napkin holders
- oh yes, a huge box of cookies which I'll share with my sweetie

Edit: I forgot my LotR:RotK:EE Collectors Gift Set that turned up 2 days before christmas!  Woot, time for a movie marathon.


----------



## Wil Harvey (Dec 26, 2004)

I got a lot of the standard Christmas stuff. By far, though, the best gift was the first ten DVDs in The best of the Dean Martin Variety Show collection. When talking to my mom a few months ago I had mentioned how I had seen an infomercial about it when I was out-of-town on business, and mentioned how absolutely hilarious. Lo and behold, she (with help from EBay) came through and got me the first ten DVDs in the collection.

To me, the best part of Christmas is getting the gifts you didn't know you wanted from the people you didn't expect would get you them. Anyone can mention something they want and usually get it. For me, it's the best when someone gets you something absolutely dead on but absolutely out of left field. These DVDs hit that mark perfectly.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh forgot to mention, two statuettes of a dragon (baby, in a shell 2 or 3 inches) and a Wizard 5-6 inches. Quite cool.


----------



## huds0n (Dec 26, 2004)

LOOT!

Plus:
- $50 BestBuy gift card
- $100 Mall gift card
- $50 Home Depot gift card

Hi btw everyone


----------



## dren (Dec 26, 2004)

Misc toilitries (deodorant, cologne, razor blades, etc)
Set of metallic dice from Chessex
Star Wars box set 

I just finished watching all three movies and about one hour of the bonus features...and I'm a very happy geek right now! (Well, except for the scene where Greedo shoots first, but I won't get into that.)


----------



## Brakkart (Dec 26, 2004)

Let's see, I think I did pretty well with this haul of loot:

New Double Bed (with head and footboards, mattress and bedding)
The Times Complete History of the World
Spiderman 2 DVD (2 disc version)
Van Helsing DVD (2 disc version)
Coffee Maker (with pack of coffee syrup sachets and a pack of Rocket Fuel coffee!)
Adrian Mole and the Weapons of Mass Destruction hardback
Complete Arcane
Legacy of the Blood sourcebook for Ravenloft
Fleece lined Denim Jacket
Two-Bad action figure (I collect the villains from the new He-Man line)
Bottle of Tia Maria
Bottle of Merlyn (a welsh version of Baileys basically)

Plus I bought myself:

Evil Lyn and King Hsss carded action figures off ebay (which promptly got uncarded for display. I HATE keeping toys in boxes)
LotR: The Return of the King Special Extended DVD edition.

Plus a kick ass house party with about 40 friends at my place tonight (26th), complete with DJ, plenty of food and drink, and a goodly number of gorgeous women in as little clothing as possible. I love Xmas!


----------



## ElvishBard (Dec 26, 2004)

Some clothes, baby spit all over me, and a house full of gift wrap from the family that visited.

The gifts I enjoyed were Unearthed Arcana, Adventure I & II, candy, money, 24 six sided dice when I was already overwhelmed with them, and a few videogames.  All in all, not too shabby  .


----------



## francisca (Dec 26, 2004)

Return of the King Extended Edition Boxed Set
A bunch of shirts
2 pair of blue jeans
4 expansion packs for Heroscape


----------



## shilsen (Dec 26, 2004)

A migraine. I must have been way naughtier than I gave myself credit for


----------



## RichCsigs (Dec 26, 2004)

Books:
- The Complete Peanuts Vols 1 & 2 (with slipcase)
- Unsold Televisions Pilots Vols 1 & 2
- "Murder of Angels" by Caitlin R. Kiernan

DVDs:
- The Dead Zone Seasons 1 & 2
- The Princess Bride SE
- Bill Cosbey: Himself
- Curious George Goes To The Hospital
- Zorro: The Gay Blade

Other:
- 365 Poker Tips 2005 Daily Calander (I think my friends are trying to tell me something about my poker playing)
- "Feedback" by Rush


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 26, 2004)

Well, for semi-gaming related I got two items that should help me with research for my wild west campaign.   One was a big thick historical test titled "The West".  The other was the movie "Tombstone".


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 26, 2004)

I received lots of great stuff this Christmas, here's just a few.

Return of the King Extended Edition
Magic of Faerun
Draconomicon
Gloves & Hat
Polartec Vest

Good Christmas!  Got to spend time with my family and relax!


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 26, 2004)

My birthday is a few weeks back (same day as Boz, for those keeping score at home), and my wife got me the complete Far Side Anthology.  It comes in two 1.5 inch thick tomes and together they must weigh 30 pounds.  Totally freaking awesome.  $80 from Costco.

For Xmas, I got - 

money from both sets of parents
a gift card for Barnes and Noble
a gift card for Borders  (why couldn't they have been the same place?!) 
a kite in the shape of an airplane.  (I have a thing for kites, though I rarely get to fly them)

For the little one, I bought Shrek 2, though the wife and I watched it more than she did today.  I also bought _Spirited Away_ which we watched the other night.  Totally awesome flick.

I bought myself an Eb Clarinet off Ebay for $600, and I got a nice CD cabinet (wooden thing with doors) for all my CDs (which is close to 500 now).  So, I basically bought my own Christmas this year.  

With my money I'll probably go out and buy more CDs.  I doubt either place will have any book I care to read.  And you can never really have enough Classical CDs.

Oh, and I got my wife an 80-hour TIVO machine.  But, that's really for both of us, I guess.


----------



## greymist (Dec 26, 2004)

four books (non-fiction)
 a huge bottle of mixed nuts
 an umbrella (mine broke last week)
 Star Wars Trilogy
 a little bit of Purdy's sugarless chocolate (tastes great)
 three bottles of single malt scotch whisky
 a quiet day with wife (yay!)

 Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2004)

new TV, plenty of DVDS, tea, and a few odds and ends.  No gaming stuff though


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 26, 2004)

Money and a B&N gift card, with which I purchased the Scarred Lands Player's Guide to Fighters and Barbarians, the Tolkien Reader, and a few Tolkien translations.
Candy for the whole family.
$50, the D&D poster with all the dragons, and a bunch of Whoppers candy (I can't eat those things, they make me ill )
A couple of cheap skull-motif Joe Boxer jewelery (who knew?   )
A nice espresso cup. 

The pleasure of watching my mom open the 6 lb. of baklava I bought her 

All in all, I'm a happy man. Even though I had to work right up till Christmas and will work on Monday also.


----------



## Wycen (Dec 26, 2004)

December started better than the rest of the year, both going to Gencon SoCal and getting free swag, and then finding a job, essential for having extra money for Christmas gifts.

So besides that, I got

Joe Boxer pajamas
3 pairs of pants that don't fit
Button up fleece jacket
Hawaiian shirt
$cash$
A box of handmade lemon-expresso chocolates, which I just remembered and will go sneak a bite of.
A belt
A bottle of wine
and my dad is either going to buy new windshield wipers or have my car's radiator flushed

Not a good haul for gaming stuff, but as I said I got plenty from Gencon.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 26, 2004)

I got a rock!

Seriously, I got...in no particular order:

Friends:
* - Inuyasha Season 1 Boxed Set;
* - Spiderman 2 WS DVD;
* - A RTS whose title I can't remember;
* - A Transformers 2005 Calendar by Dreamwave;
* - A B&N gift card;
Work:
* - A Target gift card;
Family:
* - Three new t-shirts (well, two replaced ones that'd worn out);
* - A new carry-on

And Mom said she had ordered me some stuff from Amazon, that included Serpent Kingdoms and the DVD of In the Footsteps of Alexander the Great, but that hasn't come in yet.

I'm reasonably pleased with my Phat Lewtz.  Two of my friends went in on the Inuyasha box set, and I'd figured out I was getting it, but it's still very cool.

Brad


----------



## Krieg (Dec 26, 2004)

A new shooting jacket (which I expecetd):







...and a new spotting scope (which I wasn't expecting at all!):


----------



## cjdc1973 (Dec 26, 2004)

I ended up with the following:

Food coloring stains on our good dining room table cloth.
Three stinky diapers in the trash can.
Two pounds of uneatten salmon.
Bags full of used wrapping paper.
Bloody bandages from my wife's cut finger.
Long distance bills for calls to both my parents.
Stuff full recycling bins filled to the gills with cans and bottles.
Wear marks of the credit card from all of the machine swiping.
Several days of used ferret litter.
Drooping tree full of brown pine needles.
Stitches on my nieces left eye from colliding with a bathtub faucet.
Bruises on my wife's rear end from falling down the stairs.
Skid marks on my recently refinished living room hard wood floors.
Scores and scores of dirty dishes.

Boy do I depise the holiday season.     

=8)


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 26, 2004)

Dice from my DM
Shoes from Mom
and $30 bucks from my boss.

(I have a great boss)


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 26, 2004)

I live far from my relatives and many friends, and most gift giving actually takes place on New Year here.  Plus, I may get gifts from my D&D group tonight at our Boxing Day session.

So, I got

-Money
-An Electric Toothbrush.

Really, though, our gift is our Post-xmas vacation to Goa, India.. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## hong (Dec 26, 2004)

I got a new apartment! It has, like, running water and electricity and stuff! Mang, they think of everything these days.

Okay, I got it for myself, but those are the presents you know you'll like. And I had to sell my soul to the bank for the next 10 years but I'm a statistician working in insurance, so it's hardly like I'll miss it.

I am feeling far more mellow than can be healthy. Pics will be up as soon as I can find my camera.


----------



## Starman (Dec 26, 2004)

I got some good stuff.

-Return of the King EE DVD gift set (Minas Tirith is awesome!)
-Star Wars DVD box set
-Fireborn Player's Handbook
-Complete Divine
-Ars Magica 5th Edition (Woot!)
-The Song of Susannah (Now I just need to pick up The Dark Tower so I can finally finish this series)
-Clothes (much needed)
-Troy and RotK soundtracks
-marble chess set
-hourglass (very similar to the one in Master & Commander. Very cool)

Probably the best part of the day, though, was my brother coming home. He just got out of the Navy and is now home for good. A very good day, all-in-all.

Starman


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 26, 2004)

*dusts off his EN World account*  
Man it's been a while since I've posted anything.  And what do I contribute? A paltry list of the loot I mangaged to grab for Christmas.  All well, hi everyone 

*20 GB iPod engraved with a sappy message from mom
*extended warranty for said iPod
*Special edition LotR: Return of the King (with miniature)
*Spiderman 2
*Elf
*Logitech Wireless Xbox controller
*Spongebob Squarepants Mr. Potatohead-style doll
*Shotglass checkers set (basically you play checkers with shot glasses--now here's a fun game for bored college kids 
*Visa gift card
*60 bucks in cash
*50 dollar gift cheque
*amusing boxers
*Simpson's Uno
*Simpson's Trivia game
*LotR Monopoly

Woohoo!   What a haul


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Dec 26, 2004)

LotR:RotK EE DVD
Lone Wolf Roleplaying Game
Complete Arcane
Traditional Candy Bag, including homemade English Toffee
Mervyn's Giftcards
Some Cash

I'm at least as excited about my wife's gifts:
Neverwinter Nights Platinum Edition DVD
New Dishes
Green Day: American Idiot
Jerry McGuire DVD
Freaky Friday (1976) DVD
Traditional Candy Bag, including peppermint bark and giant Hershey's kiss
Mervyn's gift cards
Cash

The dog got some new chew toys

Not a bad haul, I suppose, considering that my wife and I are waiting until next month, when we have more money, to buy gifts.  My in-laws got us the gift cards - annoyingly unimaginative, impersonal, and practical.

I'm just glad to have a warm bed to sleep in, a wife who loves me, and a few days off before I have to go back to school.

Oh! I almost forgot. I got to spend Christmas Eve gaming!


----------



## MonsterMash (Dec 26, 2004)

As i've got a small family not all that much swag.


Cash
Mongoose Modern Pocket Handbook
Bookstore vouchers
CD's - Franz Ferdinand and Scissor Sisters
Book - Embers by Sandor Marai
 a bottle of wine


----------



## Vorith (Dec 26, 2004)

nothing...seriously


----------



## Krieg (Dec 26, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> I got a new apartment! It has, like, running water and electricity and stuff! Mang, they think of everything these days.




There's an Oz joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 26, 2004)

Things I bought for others:
 Metroid Prime 2: Echoes for my 19 y/o brother.
 Nirvana: With the Lights Out box set for my 14 y/o brother.
 Brown and pink Cake "Pressure Chief" T-shirt for my mom.
 "One Day at Fenway" (book) for my stepdad.
 "Iron Council" (book) for my girlfriend.

 Aren't I thoughtful?


----------



## Panthanas (Dec 26, 2004)

It was a good Christmas here as well:

LotR:RotK EE DVD  (Although it was given to me early)
The Big Lebowski DVD
Metallica ...And Justice For All CD
A couple of much needed book cases
Clothes
Cash
$50 Wally-World gift card
$20 Mall gift card
A tool box
Drill set
Lots o kitchen stuff like glasses and pans
007: Everything or Nothing (XBox)
A 19 inch LCD monitor for my computer...since I had to bang on the side of my last one for it to turn on...

I think thats about it for me.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Dec 26, 2004)

Well I got a case + 5 boosters of Abberations. (Have all but 8 Rares)
- The Hook Horror and Wyvern are cool.
The King Arthur Uncut DVD
A DeWalt 18V Kit with drill, trim saw, light and recipricating saw   
Several Lowes Gift Cards (Doing Home Remodeling)
Several other goodies
And the best treat was watching my 6 & 3 year old boys Christmas morning.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 26, 2004)

Things I got in no particular order:

Books about clinical neurology(downright insane, probably a hint that I should study medicine  ), cognitive science and algorithms (looks like heavy but interesting stuff), whale intelligence, ancient celtic and germanic astronomy devices and a few others,

a pocket chess set in a beautiful wooden box,
a small dog (<1cm) hand-made from glass,
high quality chocolate,
a one year subscription to _National Geographic_ and _c't_ (THE computer magazine),
and some money.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 26, 2004)

A small iron teapot (very nice!) and some Gunpowder tea for it  
Four new beer mugs (odd, given how seldom I drink beer and how overflowing my glass collection is...)
DVDs of _Wodehouse Playhouse _ (1st season) and _The Asylum Street Spankers_
_Torches & Pitchforks _ (the Green Ronin card game)
A couple of very nice bottles of wine
_Grim Tales _ (finally! my own copy!)
$25 gift certificate to local game store

And, most importantly, I got over a long and nasty cold!  Yeah!


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 26, 2004)

Up and down this holiday season....up and down

The good

$2000 dollar x-mas bonus from work
Smallville seasons 1-3
Superman details for my new chevy I bought this year
           including Foot mats, decal stickers, aromatic, and license plate cover
Some Colts wear
City of Heroe's along with a 3 month subscription pack
New socket set witch I needed badly
Some "under the mistle toe boxers"
More summer sausage than anyone should eat in a two month period
Races of Destiny, Mutants and Masterminds, The Villians source book for Mutants and Masterminds
Some more Superman stuff

The Bad
My fiancee hitting the garage door track with her car, forcing us to get a new mirror and new garage door track.
Finding out my parents are getting a divorce after 27 years of marriage
Finding out my parents are going to lose their house
Me donating my entire x-mas bonus to my Parents to help
Not getting to see my Parents for x-mas
Hard drive on my computer crash, had to get a new one


So some good some bad.....could have been worse


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Sadge (Dec 26, 2004)

52" DLP HDTV (which looks great with...)  
Star Wars DVD Box set
Return of the King EE DV
Clapton's "Sessions for Robert Johnson" CD/DVD (I LOVE EC)
Clapton's "Crossroad's Festival" DVD
Two Belgian Waffle Makers (Yes count them TWO .. Have to return one.)  
Kahlua, Canadian Club, Shakers Vodka
A Safe (we got robbed last year)
A wireless Playstation controler
Deluxe edition of Cranium (A family game)
6 month gym membership
Dungeon Subscription extension.
CASH  $$$

That's all that I can remember off the top of my head.  All in all I did REALLY well this year.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Dec 27, 2004)

What did I get for Christmas?
well, the swag is as follows...

LOTR EE DVD gift set (w/ mini)
LOTR ROTK box set of posable figurines (staying in box)
clothes, socks & undies
An M3power razor (surprisingly good shave BTW)
some serving dishes
A gift set of spiced oils (did I mention I like to cook?)
Chronicles of Riddick EE DVD
Christmas cash (lots of that)

and the gifts that I got this year are as follows...

My best friend came home from Vancouver for the holidays
My 3 nieces came home from Montreal
I actually had Christmas day off for the first time in 7 years so I could spend it with my family.


----------



## mearls (Dec 27, 2004)

I got:

* Star Wars trilogy DVD
* Da Ali G Show Season 1 DVD
* Return of the King Extended Edition DVD
* Phantom Solider: The Enemy's Answer to US Firepower (by H. John Poole)
* Fist, Stick, Knife, Gun (by Geoffrey Canada)
* A book of the history of my fraternity, published back in 1937
* Four movie passes
* A six pack of Pig's Ear brown ale (now a 3 pack)

I think I was supposed to get season 1 of Arrested Development of DVD from my brother, but it was accidentally tagged for my dad, the man who really doesn't like the show all that much. It was pretty funny watching him open it. If I'm lucky, he'll let me borrow it next weekend.

One of the fun things about being an uncle is buying toys at Christmas for my two nieces, ages 2 and 4. I bought them a big, wooden castle playset with a set of dolls that go along with it. They were pulling hair and fighting over it about a minute after it came out of the box. I am so totally the cool uncle.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 27, 2004)

It was a good Christmas for me:

Bowflex Ultimate XLTU
Return of the King EE with Minas Tirith
Battle for Middle Earth PC game
About 15 books from Barnes & Noble, mostly about neuroscience and the brain (for my job), but a few short story anthologies too
4 shirts
3 pairs of pants
big tin of popcorn
Lord of the Rings minis: Witch King on Fellbeast and Mordor Troll Chieftain
Black Company campaign setting
A bunch of cash
$50 B&N gift certificate

...and an Assistant Professor position in Neuroscience!   

oh yeah- my dog got a new tube of tennis balls, a brush, and a weird ball that bounces crazy.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 27, 2004)

_A Storm of Swords II: Blood and Gold_ by George R. R. Martin.
_The Bad Book_ by Andy Griffiths.
A puzzle cube.
Pre-shave lotion for electric razors and after-shave balm.
Two or three D&D books I'm supposed to buy myself when I have the time.
A navy shirt.
A $50 JB Hi-Fi voucher.
_Blackadder_ Season 1 and 2 on DVD.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 27, 2004)

tools
shirts
jackets
books
fruit and nuts
pics of my grandnephews
and a request to borrow $20G from some friends.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 27, 2004)

_Star Wars_ Trilogy DVD set
_Return of the King_ extended version DVD set
A new wallet
A travel alarm
_Children of the Rune: Tales From the Land of the Diamond Throne _by Monte Cook, et al
_Bone_ vol 1
_Ultimate X-Men_ Vol 2 hardcover
Nightwing action figure from Hush Series 2
An unspecified mystery book coming from Amazon....


----------



## Pierce (Dec 29, 2004)

Aside from the normal haul of sweaters (4 or 5 this year), I got some really good albums: Green Day's American Idiot, the Dandy Warhols' Welcome to the Monkey House and William Shatner's Has Been.  Surprisingly, I enjoyed Has Been more than any of the others!  Also got Harry Potter 3 and U2 Go Home on DVD.

Even more fun: we travelled to my grandfather's new house for the holiday.  While there, he told me that there was a bunch of my stuff up in the attic that he'd moved from his old house that I might like to sort through.   When I did, I found a bunch of my old dice, three old issues of Dragon (100, 126 and 154), a copy of the 1980 Fiend Folio, the Monster and Treasure Assortment and four of my Grenadier Dragons of the Month: Gold, Red, Sea and Dracolisk!  Unfortunately, the Dracolisk is missing a wing, but the others are in great shape!  I just wish I could have found the rest - I had the Silver, Bronze, Shire, White, Brass and Iron (that I remember).


----------



## Davelozzi (Dec 29, 2004)

Let's see, I got...

a reading chair and ottoman
a lightweight tent for overnight hikes
a case of D&D Minis: Aberrations

...and a whole bunch of CDs:
Bob Dylan - _Live 1975: The Rolling Thunder Revue (The Bootleg Series Vol. 5)_ 
Elvis Costello and the Attractions - _Goodbye Cruel World_
Elvis Costello - _Il Sogno_
David Bowie - _Low_
Frank Black and the Catholics - _Pistolero_
Bjork - _Medulla_
Jurassic 5 - _Power in Numbers_
Beck - _Stereopathetic Soul Manure_
Talking Heads - _:77_
Talking Heads - _Fear of Music_
Talking Heads - _Stop Making Sense (Special New Edition)_ 
The Flaming Lips - _Hit to Death in the Future Head_
J. Mascis + the Fog - _Free So Free_
Neil Young - _Comes A Time_
Creedence Clearwater Revival - _Green River_
Tom Waits - _Rain Dogs_

...and for I bought _24: Season 3_ on DVD for me & the wife to watch and got myself _Frostburn_ as a post-holiday purchase.


----------



## ashockney (Dec 29, 2004)

I love to see everyone's eclectic tastes.  

I got a new DVD/VCR player, Maroon 5, U2, a bunch of cool office supply stuff, Spiderman 2, Harry Potter 3, and gift cards/cash galore.  With the latter I've picked up LOTR 3 (EE), Chronicles of Riddick, HERO, and various other cool movies.  I've enjoyed Maroon 5 quite a bit.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 29, 2004)

Besides the requisite various and sundry wearables, I got Spiderman 2, Dodgeball, Van Helsing and the Star Wars trilogy box set on DVD and Lord of the Rings: The Third Age for PS2.  Also bought myself Frostburn with Christmas money.  I never ask anyone to buy me any DnD books, since I know better than anyone else what I want.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 30, 2004)

DvD's: Return of the king EE, Hero, Richard Thompson Live in Providence.
Cd Richard Thompson: "Ducknapped".  Yes, I'm an RT fan   
Books:  The final Dark Tower novel, Chronicles vol 1 (the new Dylan Auto Biog)
Bike Bits for my BSA 
Shirts and Socks and shoes for work etc.
Nice big print of an old Rapide Advert suitable for framing.


----------



## ph34r (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got money but I'll post what it was spent on:

Monster Hunter for PS2
Network Adapter for PS2
Dungeon Siege for PC
Hero DVD
Training Day DVD*
Swordfish DVD*
Ocean's 11 DVD*
Knockaround Guys DVD*
T-shirt that says, "I went to Middle Earth and all I got was this crummy ring"
Redsox World Series Championship Hat
New wallet

*Those 2 for 1 DVD Bundles at Best Buy are <3!


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 30, 2004)

I got these….		

http://www.cthulhulives.org/Solstice/index.html

http://www.cthulhulives.org/Shoggoth/index.html

and a nice watch and some other nice things

I _gave_ Grim Tales. It is all about sharing the magic


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 30, 2004)

B&N Gift Certificat
Collection of Shotglasses
Clothes* (damned adult gifts...)
Couple of D&D books, mixed in with the rest already...
DVDs, mixed in with the rest already...I'm pretty sure the Simpsons Season 4 and 5 were in here but I'm missing 3, and 24 season 3, but I'm missing 2.
Money

That's about it I think. I'm happy overall though.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Let seeee...
Two pairs of shoes.
Two boxes of chocolate, from this beautiful lawyer I know 
1100+ dollars in tips.
14 DVDs bought, to watch.
My computer is working fine(no repairs this month...(LOL).
The Eberron campiagn I have with another DM(dual DM game), ended on a good note, and a cliffhanger 

For others...
Bought at $285 worth of toys, at sale from Toys R'Us for $147(not kidding) for my cousins' daugthers *like 5* 
Bought for 8 Enworlders here, CSA, including for *JGK* *
My sister got a Advance Gameboy, so from orders from mom, get her games...LOL.
And finally, took out one of my D&D player friend, on a christmas shopping spree(she is not working at the moment)...and you can guess, she got anime, movies, and Magna Books...LOL
.
AH....THAT WARM AND FUZZY FEELLING ALL OVER


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 1, 2005)

*Presents*

-iPod Mini w/ Nenoprene sleeve
-Great Book of Amber
-2 cool t-shirts (Jenuis and Monty Python quote)
-Guinness book of Military blunders
-The Onion Ad Nauseam Volume 14
-Enough Money to buy Rise of Nations:Gold for Mac
-Several Shirts and Tie with fish


----------



## MojoGM (Jan 1, 2005)

This was a VERY good Christmas for me. 

I got from Djeta:

1. Sirius radio for the car 
2. 7 Boosters of D&D Minis
3. Pewter tankard with my D&D character's name on it (Cyrus)
4. Yes, Prime Minister DVD set
5. Complete Arcane
6. CityWorks
7. 30 Years of D&D
8. Indiana Jones Hat from DisneyWorld (an early gift)

and her Mom got me (who goes crazy this time of year):

1. Portable DVD player! With a nice carrying case.
2. Indiana Jones DVD Trilogy
3. Dragon head walking stick
4. Cool dragon hour glass
5. 4 D&D mini boosters
6. Six D&D books (too numerous to list)
7. Poker Table top
8. A cool pirate statue
9. and a ton of little gadgets from Brookstone and Sharper Image (so I can be a super spy)

and her dad bought me a 11-function lantern with radio, TV, flashlight, etc. (I'm hoping for a blackout soon)

I also ended up with 3 copies of Return of the King, but I returned two to Best Buy.

Like I said, it was a good christmas


----------

